# Water temperature



## Poohbear (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm heading up to Sakakawea for the week of the 4th. This will be my first visit. We're camped at the Sakakawea State Park. Any good tips on where to fish from there would be appreciated. Also, anybody have water temps on the lake right now? thanks in advance


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

Beaver Bay is always a good bet. The water temps are in the 60s in the shallows.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

New water moved into the lake and dropped the water temp 4 degres. Fishing wasnt worth a **** last weekend, also it really made the water murky. Hopefully this weekend will be pretty hot.


----------



## jonP (Dec 12, 2002)

fishing has been good outside the park, just cover a lot of ground.


----------

